# Is this a good buy?



## crazyj23 (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm currently riding a DJ style Kona Shred with gears, and I want to switch to a dedicated dirt jumper.

There is a 2012 Scott Voltage yz 0.1 for sale local to me in brand new condition for $800. I can probably get it for $700.

Should I buy the Voltage, or go with something more common like a p3, norco, etc.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

They seem cool to me. I suppose the only big issue is whether you want aluminum or chromoly.

2012 Scott Voltage YZ 0.1 Bike - Reviews, Comparisons, Specs - Mountain Bikes - Vital MTB

Also, Dirt Jumper 3 fork is decent/good, but I suppose some people would find them a little heavy and lacking adjustability. If I remember right they're just coil-spring--there's no air adjust. Also it would be a 9mm solid axle front hub, not 20mm thru-axle.

Still, SCOTT have a great reputation in the rest of mtb, so I think it could be a good buy. Maybe a little expensive compared to other used bikes. You see a lot of used DJ bikes in the 500-600 range:

2011 Specialized P2 Large For Sale

2009 Blk Mrkt Riot For Sale


----------



## crazyj23 (Mar 21, 2016)

Thank you for the response. I'm not too sure what frame I prefer, I'm coming from a motocross background, and havent been jumping or riding very long. I mainly want something that is decent quality that will last a while.


----------



## crazyj23 (Mar 21, 2016)

Bought it, yay me! It's only money.....


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Cool. Are there jump spots in Santa Fe?


----------

